# Class A (restricted to employment?)



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I know this does not give you full permission to carry on your person except at work, but what about if I was going to and from work in a car or on the train?


----------



## pdfrenzy (Dec 27, 2004)

I believe several months ago there was a court ruling that there is not rerstrictions on a class A license. Even though it was given for employemnt purposes the court ruled Employment Purpose was the reason for issue and there is no place on the license that lists restrictions.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Although as a matter of law "all LTC-A's are equal", as a matter of practicality they are NOT!

If the licensing authority who issued it ever gets wind of the possessor "misusing" the LTC (carrying other than as "restricted"), that licensing authority has the full legal authority to REVOKE said LTC-A and refuse to ever issue another one to that person as an "unsuitable person"!

That's the risk you take and if someone issued a LTC that way, then you can go to the bank on the fact that "they mean it"!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

LenS";p="65608 said:


> Although as a matter of law "all LTC-A's are equal", as a matter of practicality they are NOT!
> 
> If the licensing authority who issued it ever gets wind of the possessor "misusing" the LTC (carrying other than as "restricted"), that licensing authority has the full legal authority to REVOKE said LTC-A and refuse to ever issue another one to that person as an "unsuitable person"!
> 
> That's the risk you take and if someone issued a LTC that way, then you can go to the bank on the fact that "they mean it"!


I know this. I believe this was brought up in recent forums but I was not able to find them. I really don't want problems with my licensing authority but at the same time, would my kind of LTC allow carrying to and from work? I don't have a car so i'm dependent on MBTA till I get one.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Or, lock it up at work if possible. I know that sucks, but it sucks a lot less than getting jammed up over carrying out of work.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

The answer to your question is: "It is totally at the discretion of YOUR Licensing Authority!"

Only way to know is to ASK YOUR Licensing Authority and get the answer in writing! [Right, like he's likely to give it to you in writing!]

I'd say that this puts you between a rock and a hard place!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LenS";p="65635 said:


> The answer to your question is: "It is totally at the discretion of YOUR Licensing Authority!"
> 
> Only way to know is to ASK YOUR Licensing Authority and get the answer in writing! [Right, like he's likely to give it to you in writing!]
> 
> I'd say that this puts you between a rock and a hard place!


Len,

I know Chief Glidden has taught you well, however............................
As you stated above, the LAW (statute and case) has prevailed more than once on the focus of this issue. Perhaps Channy1984 should just consult Attorney Cohen or someone else who specializes in putting the smackdown on the supposed "discretion" of the licensing authority.
:wink:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I guess that'll do. But for the most part they gave me my LTC so I'm happy.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Personally, seems reasonable to me that you carry it to work. Better concealed on your person than a lockbox that some degenerate on the train will target.

Legally, if I was in your situation I would bring the matter straight to court if you are ever given a problem while carrying with your Class-A. The case law is on your side.

here is the case you wanted: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3389


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

mpd, although you are right, most licensing authorities get away with it because very few want to challenge them and perhaps pay the consequences. LEOs always have "ways to get even", so most folks are afraid to challenge their authority.

Atty Jesse Cohen is a friend and I am well aware of some of the tactics that he uses to win his clients cases. All that I'll say publicly is that Jesse plays a mean game of poker! &lt;there isn't an emoticon with a wide enough grin to put here>!

As for Chief Ron Glidden, I greatly respect his knowledge, but I don't agree with everything he says or prints in his book! There are a number of issues that I intend to address (thru other channels) when I get the time to deal with them.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LenS,

I'd say I owe you a cold one...............
:wink:


----------

